# is this illegal or legal ?



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

is this illegal or legal ? This is Full Auto Switch for GLOCK
This part wil fit all Glock with medium frame. So thats all 9mm and .40 (10mm) it says it makes it full auto


----------



## CentexShooter (Dec 30, 2007)

Whiskey Tango Foxtrot is it?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

RUFKM? What do you think?

GW


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Looking To Make Your Glock Full Auto? Amazon Has An ILLEGAL Full Auto Conversion. DO NOT BUY.
Looking To Make Your Glock Full Auto? Amazon Has An ILLEGAL Full Auto Conversion. DO NOT BUY. - The Firearm BlogThe Firearm Blog

You Tube....


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

According to federal law, any *part* which converts a semi-automatic firearm to a fully-automatic firearm, is itself classified as a fully-automatic firearm, and must be accompanied by the paperwork, fingerprints, clearances, and tax stamp that restricts the ownership of any fully-automatic firearm.

Mere ownership of this part (actually an assembly of three parts) is not necessarily illegal, but *installing* it into a semi-automatic firearm, therefore rendering it fully-automatic, is definitely illegal if not accompanied by the required paperwork, fingerprints, clearances, and tax stamp.

Furthermore, only a fool would attempt to protect himself with a fully-automatic pistol. Firing such a weapon cannot be done with any accuracy, and very few (if any) of the sprayed bullets would hit the intended, um, target. Most of those bullets would be uncontrolled, and would very likely harm innocent bystanders.

Fully-automatic pistols are the fantasy weapons of wanna-be Nazis, Leninists, Stalinists and Fascists, for whom the lives of innocent bystanders are without meaning. People who would actually use these weapons are irresponsible in the extreme, and, by extension, so are the people who make them.

Even legitimate users of fully-automatic shoulder-fired weapons like sub-machine guns require extensive training and practice, before becoming usefully effective with them.
But no amount of training and practice will make a person usefully effective with a fully-automatic pistol.


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

ok I had ordered two of them but I stopped the order thanks


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

faststang90 said:


> ok I had ordered two of them but I stopped the order thanks


Good, though I mostly agree with Steve, he might be wrong on one count. Some of these devices are not only illegal to install, but also illegal to own whether installed or not. For example, the auto sear is considered itself part of the serialized firearm, I believe and one must have that very expensive licence to buy one made prior to 1986. Moreover, many states are banning bump and slide stocks. They describe any device which increases the rate of fire. I believe this device would fall under that. As I remember, these new laws do not grandfather in previous owners. It is a felony to fail to turn yours in. Get a felony on your record and you can't own any firearm. I'd steer way clear. No reason to risk it all for a device which works so poorly. If you want some kind of machine gun, you'll have to do as Steve says. It's a very expensive and time consuming process. If you practice enough, you can fire quickly enough and accurately enough with your finger.

Personally, I'll slow it down to achieve good marksmanship and not endanger unintended targets. A well placed shot is more important than a whole bunch sprayed all over the place. The military sometimes use full auto to suppress the enemy so they can find cover, then real marksmen can make the critical shots. It's also used in trench warfare or to clear rooms.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

Duh.....!


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

It would be much easier to just light up a short string of Black Cats (firecrackers, for youngsters who don't remember Black Cats) if you want to achieve the same effect without sending projectiles off into the ether.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Planning for your next road rage engagement?

GW


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

It's only legal until something happens....


----------



## BigHead (Jul 5, 2015)

faststang90 said:


> is this illegal or legal ? This is Full Auto Switch for GLOCK
> This part wil fit all Glock with medium frame. So thats all 9mm and .40 (10mm) it says it makes it full auto
> 
> View attachment 14178


If you ever had to use it in self defense, that part would be highly prejudicial, against you. It would really look bad, and I would not get it.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

If you are involved in a shooting with that device on your handgun, even a 'justified' defensive shooting, and the DA is up for election; he may choose to charge you with an aggravated charge. The claim would be that the device made your handgun"Extra Deadly". "You weren't content to fire one bullet at a time, allowing you to stop firing when the threat had ended, The device put bullets out at a rate faster than you could handle and keep your point of aim on target. You place the citizenry around you at extreme risk of being killed. " etc, etc, etc. Good odds a jury would side with them and you'd become a felon looking at long jail time. And just think if one of your bullets hit a bystander. Legal and Civil suits. You'd have to stay in jail as you would not have enough left to retire.
"I'm sorry, your Honor" wouldn't cover it.
remember the 9 year old girl who was allowed to fire an Uzi. The recoil sent the muzzle of the gun up over her head and killed the Range Instructor.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Remember who this was?
http://www.handgunforum.net/ccw/39238-i-think-its-some-bs.html

GW


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

BackyardCowboy said:


> If you are involved in a shooting with that device on your handgun...The claim would be that the device made your handgun"Extra Deadly"...


Yeah, there's that.
But also, if you're involved in a shooting, and the police search of your premises uncovers such a device, it will be entered into evidence as proof of both your premeditated generalized murderous intent and your unwillingness to obey the law.
So even if you never use it, it very likely that your mere ownership of it will be brought forth in a way that will be prejudicial and most injurious to your defense.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Yeah, there's that.
> But also, if you're involved in a shooting, and the police search of your premises uncovers such a device, it will be entered into evidence as proof of both your premeditated generalized murderous intent and your unwillingness to obey the law.
> So even if you never use it, it very likely that your mere ownership of it will be brought forth in a way that will be prejudicial and most injurious to your defense.


Not to mention that when they discover you have (gasp) _three_ handguns and _three_ rifles, with _200 rounds_ of ammunition, it will be photographed and described as an _*arsenal*_. Lordy, lordy! Call the bomb squad and the FBI HRT!!!


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

you're next mail address: You, c/o warden, Ft. Leavenworth, Kansas. 20-30 years for good behavior?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Blackhawkman said:


> ...Ft. Leavenworth, Kansas. 20-30 years for good behavior?


Golly! If I get 20-30 years for _good_ behavior, what do I get for committing a crime? :smt033


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Yeah OP, I would not even tread there. Put the money into ammo and practice, then you won't need a fully automatic firearm. JMHO


----------



## otasan56 (Nov 15, 2017)

A full-auto Glock is a waste of money and effort. There's no way I would use one for SD. The 'press and prosecutors would have a field day.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Golly! If I get 20-30 years for _good_ behavior, what do I get for committing a crime? :smt033


Probation, if you have the right contacts!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Anyone who would want a full-auto pistol has never fired a full-auto weapon at anything.

This is particularly true of lightweight Combat Tupperware, with very little mass to help maintain control.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

You know what Grandpa always said *"It is only illegal if you get caught"........ * :mrgreen:


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Cait43 said:


> You know what Grandpa always said *"It is only illegal if you get caught"........ * :mrgreen:


I thought your Grandpa was Al Capone.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Yes, definitely illegal in the USA for non-LE users (some Police Departments may be allowed to use these, and because of that, some Federally-licensed full-auto firearm dealers may be allowed to buy and own one for demonstration purposes). If you'd like to get some negative attention, you could always run a search for online videos that show these being used. :mrgreen:

And due to the illegality, and our rules which prohibit discussion of illegal items/actions, I'm going to close this discussion now. 

This was a valid question, and there will be no sanctions for anyone who discussed it, but let's please keep the rules in mind, folks.


----------

